# Bushes and hedges and topiary, oh my!



## laurie johnson (Jul 12, 2016)

Greetings! I am moving over from TheatreFace to continue learning and interacting with the wizards of the behind-the-set folk. Hope to learn from you all!

Laurie
Fruita Monument HS
Fruita, CO


----------



## egilson1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome to the Booth Laurie.


----------



## laurie johnson (Jul 12, 2016)

egilson1 said:


> Welcome to the Booth Laurie.


Thank you. Looking forward to all the wisdom heading my way!


----------



## JonCarter (Jul 12, 2016)

Definitely welcome to the Booth, Laurie. I'm glad to see a control Booth participant who 1) uses a REAL NAME and 2) uses a REAL PICTURE. Why people hide behind false names and pictures on this (and many other) boards has always been a mystery to me. Are they afraid they'll post something stupid? Ask a dumb question? After all, asking questions about what one doesn't know is the only way to learn things. As the saying goes, everyone was a virgin once.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 13, 2016)

Who, me?

Welcome Laurie and +1 Jon. (At least include where in the world you are if your afraid to use your name. I don't reply sometimes because there are regional considerations.)


----------



## JonCarter (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks, Bill. I'm glad _somebody_ agrees w/me!


----------



## laurie johnson (Jul 14, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Who, me?
> 
> Welcome Laurie and +1 Jon. (At least include where in the world you are if your afraid to use your name. I don't reply sometimes because there are regional considerations.)



Bill Connor, didn't realize regional info was needed. I teach at Fruita Monument HS in Fruita, Colorado. Or were you referring to other members who are less forthcoming with personal info?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 14, 2016)

Just Colorado helps a lot. It's all the folks who don't say what country or state that are difficult.


----------



## laurie johnson (Jul 15, 2016)

Maybe they are under a witness protection program requirement?


----------



## JChenault (Jul 15, 2016)

JonCarter said:


> Why people hide behind false names and pictures on this (and many other) boards has always been a mystery to me. Are they afraid they'll post something stupid? Ask a dumb question? After all, asking questions about what one doesn't know is the only way to learn things. As the saying goes, everyone was a virgin once.



Some of us don't recognize that face in the mirror as themselves. Who is that old guy? That can't be me!


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 15, 2016)

JChenault said:


> Some of us don't recognize that face in the mirror as themselves. Who is that old guy? That can't be me!


And, speaking for myself, some of us have vision so fragmented we can no longer see all of our face in any one glance.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 20, 2016)

JonCarter said:


> Definitely welcome to the Booth, Laurie. I'm glad to see a control Booth participant who 1) uses a REAL NAME and 2) uses a REAL PICTURE. Why people hide behind false names and pictures on this (and many other) boards has always been a mystery to me.



There are some of us who tend to "hide" behind a different name due to social media regulations with our employers. Obviously, that is not always the case (check the thread regarding the reason behind your user name). Many who have a username other than their real name will often drop their real name in their signature line. In addition, there are many who continue to use avatars from the days of the forum when we couldn't use photos. Users get kind of used to quickly glancing at something like my avatar and knowing who I am without looking at my name. We don't discourage either practice as everyone has their reasons. Some of us have thrown up a personal picture on this thread as well.

I am glad to see that members of theater face found their way here. I hope that many more will do the same. We have been around for over a decade and have formed a great community which has helped countless individuals succeed in this crazy business.

Cheers!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 31, 2016)

Indeed, as people find in nearly every venue where it is decided that all users must use their real names, the result is that you scare people off, and you either lose the chance to help them, or you lose the benefit of their wisdom. 

I wish people would get over thinking things are good ideas which we ruled out 25 years ago and more in computer-mediated communications...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Van (Sep 2, 2016)

I can't use a real picture of my face. I've broken far too many cameras/phones taking selfies...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 2, 2016)

laurie johnson said:


> Maybe they are under a witness protection program requirement?



Very likely on someone's wanted poster, if just for impoliteness.

I have difficulty accepting that anonymity improves the value of a comment or question. It seems it just makes it easier to b.s. because you can't be held personally accountable for what you say. I for one am less likely to respond to the anonymous poster than one who identifies them self, and less likely to accept as credible comments from anonymous sources. Based on my experience and observations over 60+ years, society has become more anti-social and less sincerely caring for others with the growth and prevalence of instant and anonymous communication.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 2, 2016)

Come on, Bill. Look around here. Count up the number of people who post here regularly under pseudonyms and figure out what percentage of them you think are full of crap.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 2, 2016)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Come on, Bill. Look around here. Count up the number of people who post here regularly under pseudonyms and figure out what percentage of them you think are full of crap.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I can't count that high, even with my shoes off.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 2, 2016)

RonHebbard said:


> I can't count that high, even with my shoes off.


"What about with your zipper down?", said one of the anomymous posters.


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 2, 2016)

sk8rsdad said:


> "What about with your zipper down?", said one of the anomymous posters.


I "count" on that too, to compensate for a toe I had amputated a few years back.
Toodleoo!
Ron


----------



## laurie johnson (Sep 2, 2016)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Very likely on someone's wanted poster, if just for impoliteness.
> 
> I have difficulty accepting that anonymity improves the value of a comment or question. It seems it just makes it easier to b.s. because you can't be held personally accountable for what you say. I for one am less likely to respond to the anonymous poster than one who identifies them self, and less likely to accept as credible comments from anonymous sources. Based on my experience and observations over 60+ years, society has become more anti-social and less sincerely caring for others with the growth and prevalence of instant and anonymous communication.


Bill, I could have sworn this thread had run its course. I rather regret bringing it up in the first place.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 2, 2016)

Nope; it was me that exhumed it from last month. You're not responsible. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## laurie johnson (Sep 2, 2016)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Nope; it was me that exhumed it from last month. You're not responsible.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Whew! That saves me a whole lot of guilt. Thanks.


----------



## Evans Poulos (Sep 26, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about much in either case Laurie. It's a lively conversation whichever side you come down on. 
Sometimes the route provides more entertainment than the destination.


----------

